# Working musicians under threat in Baltimore - June 2019



## Johnny Winter is God

I wanted to bring the group some news about the cancellation of the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's summer season. https://www.baltimoresun.com/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-bso-cuts-20190530-story.html


----------



## haydnguy

Johnny Winter is God said:


> I wanted to bring the group some news about the cancellation of the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's summer season. https://www.baltimoresun.com/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-bso-cuts-20190530-story.html


I understand they worked out some kind of last minute arrangement that will allow the summer season to take place. It's still a troubling sign though.


----------



## Krummhorn

9 weeks paid vacation? Really? 9 weeks?? In the private sector I had to work 20 consecutive years to get 5 weeks paid vacation. 

Both sides need to be reasonable.


----------



## Rogerx

> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with our award-winning journalism.


Alas, we cant read it................................


----------



## Open Book

From the article, the musicians and some of the public are demanding that things return to the way they were, but what can the organization do if the money just isn't there?

And this guy?

"John Jay Bonstingl, 73, of Columbia was not among the protesters. He has been a subscriber for more than 35 years but said he would consider not renewing his subscription in light of the cuts."

His impulse is to cancel his subscription in protest, so the orchestra gets even less revenue? He's part of the problem. What an idiot.


----------



## Open Book

I think that big city orchestras should play in suburban concert halls more often. That's where most of their audience comes from. They would sell more tickets because their typically older concertgoer hates driving and parking in city traffic. I once got an employee of my own big city orchestra to agree with me on this, privately.


----------

